# Samsung s2 or iPhone 4s



## Col24980 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys, 
My phone contract is due for upgrade but I've been hanging on to see if the iPhone 5 was To be released!

Now I'm unsure weather to get the iPhone 4s or samsung S2, what do you guys think of the S2 (anyone use one?).

Cheers fellas.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have just asked the same thing on another simular thread and I also want to know if you can put the IP4s into a docking station so you can listen to music or is that just for the Ipods like the touch etc


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

You can put the 3GS into a docking station to listen to music so I'm 99% sure the IP4 will do too :thumb:

I would say Iphone, I'm still on the 3GS and I am yet to find a phone that does anything as well as this, apart from the 4 obviously


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My IP4 went into our docking station mate and that was for the 3GS i had before it so no probs there


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Iphone seems to be winning over the S2 but having a play with each will sort it I think


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Same here really, due for an upgrade on the day Apple release the 4S.

I am kinda tempted with the S2 just for something different (currently have 3GS) but it's losing all my apps and music that is putting me off changing, so I will probably just go with the 4 or 4S, IOS5 looks pretty impressive aswell.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Col24980 said:


> Hi guys,
> My phone contract is due for upgrade but I've been hanging on to see if the iPhone 5 was To be released!
> 
> Now I'm unsure weather to get the iPhone 4s or samsung S2, what do you guys think of the S2 (anyone use one?).
> ...


Only you can make the final choice, they are both good handsets aimed at different users, as for docking the Apple will dock as they keep the same form, which is a good thing.
The S2 is not much cheaper sim free.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I've gone from Iphone to Galaxy S2. Galaxy is much better imho. Much bigger screen and the web browsing on WiFi is super fast. Easier to download podcast etc and pretty much the buttons on this work exactly the same as buttons on Iphone, Screen capture etc. 

Also I have dropped mine in the washing up bowl and in the gary glitter and got it back to life with abit of TLC.

My wife has a Iphone 4 and is on her third due to problems. 

She;s getting the galaxy next.

Only down side is the docking station issue but I'm happy enough using the AUX instead. 

Hope this helps


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Same here really, due for an upgrade on the day Apple release the 4S.
> 
> I am kinda tempted with the S2 just for something different (currently have 3GS) but it's losing all my apps and music that is putting me off changing, so I will probably just go with the 4 or 4S, IOS5 looks pretty impressive aswell.


You won't lose your music. You can still play them on Android 'phones.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

IP4 for me, all docking stations should work although some might not charge the iphone4 depending on the age. I did consider the Samsung but its getting to the stage where its a bit too big to fit in a pocket.

Most items are designed around ipods nowadays, so you can use them in the car or to control various things around the house. You can pick up apple tv too and then just stream your music to the TV or films or whatever you want.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

lots of people seem to be upgrading to a iphone 4s. does anyone want to sell a 3Gs?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I've gone from Iphone to Galaxy S2. Galaxy is much better imho. Much bigger screen and the web browsing on WiFi is super fast. Easier to download podcast etc and pretty much the buttons on this work exactly the same as buttons on Iphone, Screen capture etc.
> 
> Also I have dropped mine in the washing up bowl and in the gary glitter and got it back to life with abit of TLC.
> 
> ...


On the same subject my mates Galaxy S got damp/wet in a downpour and promptly packed in, whereas my crappy x10 kept running

John


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the problem for me is everyone has an iphone,there just incredibly common.BUT,thats because they happen to be user friendly and it has one of the best typing screens for texts i have come across.the s2 should be even better as a typers phone due to the bigger screen though.there are a few things i dont like about the iphone 4 that i wont go into in fear of turning this into an anti/pro apple thread :lol:

the galaxy s2 looks very sleek,very classy and looks different enough from an iphone to warrant interest.for me i would probably opt for a s2 before an iphone 4,but i would sooner pop my **** into a hornets nest before buying an iphone,so im not the best of judges :lol: damn,i couldnt resist.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

galaxy S2 for me. apple paved the way with the iphones but they've been bettered imo..


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like the IP4S is going to be a success. in 12 hours it pre-sold 200,000 on Sprint in the US - thats a 1/3 of all 1st day US, UK, ,France, Japan and German sales of the IP4


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

I have had iPhones since launch month of the very original, then moved to my current 3GS which I'm looking to change for a 4S, my contract ran out a few months ago and I was very close to moving to the Samsung Galaxy S2 and looked at various other android phones.

Luckily just as I was going to go for the S2 my brother moved from his 3GS to one, the user interface just isn't a patch on an iphones imo. While sure the screen being bigger is great, the specs are much better, camera etc. Really all that very rarely makes much difference for me, everything just seemed to run much slower, moving through options and menus. Navigating the web etc etc.

Very glad I held out for the 4S announcement and will be buying it outright for £500 and moving over to giffgaff.

I've also used various other android phones, mostly HTCs over the years and these have all had the same down falls of Android just not matching IOS for its usability. The iPhone 4S also makes up many of the down falls of the 4 specs wise, specifically the camera, the 1080p video footage is fantastic.

Really I'd recommend you get a shot of both and see what you like the best!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Had every iPhone since release date, this will be no different. Gave the S2 a chance two or three times and it's just not as good as the iPhones.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

The 3GS has a common problem where they crack round the charging port mines just over a year old and it's done it already  but apart from that they are brill phones even better when they have been jail broken


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

JohnA88 said:


> The 3GS has a common problem where they crack round the charging port mines just over a year old and it's done it already  but apart from that they are brill phones even better when they have been jail broken


Yeah my 3GS cracked on back from charging port pretty much bang in middle to just before the text (recycling logo etc) starts. Happened after about 18 months and a drop. Also missing the tiniest bit of plastic which goes around the screw hole to the right of charging port next to the mic/speaker. No idea what happened there haha! Aswell as that I have some dust etc under my screen, none for around 20months of ownership then suddenly quite a bit, must have broke the seal somehow.

Still love it to bits though, haha! Still classified as working by most of the phone recycling companies and I'll get £140 for it. Nice bit of cash to come off the £500 I need for a 16Gb 4S. Can't decide if I should step up to a 32 or 64, when one second of 1080p video takes 1mb it will add up!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DuncanMon said:


> I have had iPhones since launch month of the very original, then moved to my current 3GS which I'm looking to change for a 4S, my contract ran out a few months ago and I was very close to moving to the Samsung Galaxy S2 and looked at various other android phones.
> 
> Luckily just as I was going to go for the S2 my brother moved from his 3GS to one, the user interface just isn't a patch on an iphones imo. While sure the screen being bigger is great, the specs are much better, camera etc. Really all that very rarely makes much difference for me, everything just seemed to run much slower, moving through options and menus. Navigating the web etc etc.
> 
> ...


Please keep the giffgaff spamming to the MSE forum, the rates are not really any different to regular PAYG and is little short of pryamid selling.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Please keep the giffgaff spamming to the MSE forum, the rates are not really any different to regular PAYG and is little short of pryamid selling.


Personally having looked around can't seem to see anything at all that matches their £10 goodybag. Really don't see how you can compare it to a pyramid scheme, considering it supplies a service and personally know many a person with them that are not interested in the ability to get money back etc, just the cheaper calls etc.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DuncanMon said:


> Personally having looked around can't seem to see anything at all that matches their £10 goodybag. Really don't see how you can compare it to a pyramid scheme, considering it supplies a service and personally know many a person with them that are not interested in the ability to get money back etc, just the cheaper calls etc.


I suspect you have not looked very far, the goodybag, is an additional £10 and only lasts 30 days, which network does not offer that or very similar? and all without the need of having to plug the service/brand at every opportunity, it is easy to liken it to a pyramid scheme, you join you get other people to join and they get other people to join :speechles


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I suspect you have not looked very far, the goodybag, is an additional £10 and only lasts 30 days, which network does not offer that or very similar? and all without the need of having to plug the service/brand at every opportunity, it is easy to liken it to a pyramid scheme, you join you get other people to join and they get other people to join :speechles


I understand how the goodybags work, its essentially being used as a buy when you want monthly contract. In the same way O2s simplicity and other networks work. Compared with the true pay as you go where topping up £10 lets you keep the £10 and you get xxx depending on your "tariff". I can't personally find any either monthly rolling contracts or pay as you go that will work out similiar value to what I get from their £10 goodybag, the unlimited data being the key thing for myself. I'm not saying it works out better for everyone if any situation. ASDA mobile seem to be the closest regarding call rates etc before anything else.

You say "need" to plug it but really there is no need, you don't have to send out sims or codes to continue to receive the service.

The key things about a pyramid scheme are you are to spread the scheme to gain money, and typically they provide no goods or services what so ever. Giff gaff is providing a network service similiar to any others with the incentive of payouts when you spread. You then have no incentive to make them spread to more people, which is another key thing about pyramid schemes. Everybody that joins makes the same per referral, none of which goes to those who referred them. The money doesn't get lesser the furthur down the referral chain you are.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DuncanMon said:


> I understand how the goodybags work, its essentially being used as a buy when you want monthly contract. In the same way O2s simplicity and other networks work. Compared with the true pay as you go where topping up £10 lets you keep the £10 and you get xxx depending on your "tariff". I can't personally find any either monthly rolling contracts or pay as you go that will work out similiar value to what I get from their £10 goodybag, the unlimited data being the key thing for myself. I'm not saying it works out better for everyone if any situation. ASDA mobile seem to be the closest regarding call rates etc before anything else.
> 
> You say "need" to plug it but really there is no need, you don't have to send out sims or codes to continue to receive the service.
> 
> The key things about a pyramid scheme are you are to spread the scheme to gain money, and typically they provide no goods or services what so ever. Giff gaff is providing a network service similiar to any others with the incentive of payouts when you spread. *You then have no incentive to make them spread to more people*, which is another key thing about pyramid schemes. Everybody that joins makes the same per referral, none of which goes to those who referred them. The money doesn't get lesser the furthur down the referral chain you are.


Well you don't but they do, as they get a fiver, without the fiver refferal, I wonder how many would be littering the forums about how great GG is ?
If £10 per month on top of the remaining credit has to be applied then it is little different to a sim only deal , the main thing that will determine if a tariff is good for someone is if it matches their usage pattern, not for them to adjust their usage pattern to suit the tariff, truly unlimited data, but the data cannot be used for tethering where as on 3 and O2 direct you can use the allowance for tethering.


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Well you don't but they do, as they get a fiver, without the fiver refferal, I wonder how many would be littering the forums about how great GG is ?
> If £10 per month on top of the remaining credit has to be applied then it is little different to a sim only deal , the main thing that will determine if a tariff is good for someone is if it matches their usage pattern, not for them to adjust their usage pattern to suit the tariff, truly unlimited data, but the data cannot be used for tethering where as on 3 and O2 direct you can use the allowance for tethering.


Yeah okay, I get what you're getting at here, I just think you are exaggerating greatly when using the term pyramid scheme alongside it.

I definetly agree with you about people would not be talking about it everywhere so much if it wasn't for the referrals.

Sure it has some down sides, like the tethering thing, but o2s tarriffs are very expensive for data and don't offer unlimited at all and 3 doesn't offer unlimited data til you're above £25 a month I believe, oh well.

I suppose the main thing here is that yes, you are correct, different tariffs will suit different people, I just think that giffgaff have the best value monthly tariffs out there for people with needs similar to mine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DuncanMon said:


> Yeah okay, I get what you're getting at here, I just think you are exaggerating greatly when using the term pyramid scheme alongside it.
> 
> I definetly agree with you about people would not be talking about it everywhere so much if it wasn't for the referrals.
> 
> ...


The only reason I can see for people saying how great GG is , is because of the refferal scheme, I am on O2 and I do have unlimted data (old tariff before 24/6/10) my tariff is great for me, but it would not suit everybody, when I calculate my use against other providers then my tariff is ideal for me,mms video calls, data even voice calls and I know my bill will come in at £20.42 per month. Those going onto regular contracts if you deduct the cost of the handset out of the 24 months , often the actual tariff rate is £7-9 per month, that said I would not recommend anybody go on a 24 month plan and if one's use is low then vectone offer a £1 per month for 30mins 30 text and 30mb of data which equates to less than 4p/min :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What's this tethering?


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> The only reason I can see for people saying how great GG is , is because of the refferal scheme, I am on O2 and I do have unlimted data (old tariff before 24/6/10) my tariff is great for me, but it would not suit everybody, when I calculate my use against other providers then my tariff is ideal for me,mms video calls, data even voice calls and I know my bill will come in at £20.42 per month. Those going onto regular contracts if you deduct the cost of the handset out of the 24 months , often the actual tariff rate is £7-9 per month, that said I would not recommend anybody go on a 24 month plan and if one's use is low then vectone offer a £1 per month for 30mins 30 text and 30mb of data which equates to less than 4p/min :thumb:


The referral scheme is a very small part of why I switched. The tariff im going on suits my uses perfectly, which as you say, may be with a different network for others.

Suppose we better drop the giffgaff talk and get back to the original topic haha!



Matt. said:


> What's this tethering?


Tethering allows you to share your internet connection from your phone with various other devices, primarily a laptop or tablet. The iPhone allows you to set up a mobile hotspot that is a wireless network I beleive that you could join on your laptop and then be using your phones 3g for internet. Can also connect via bluetooth or usb for the same purpose. No idea about other phones but would imagine much the same.

Would be very very handy for anyone that travels alot, train etc, essentially replaces the 3G dongles etc that were popular a few years back now.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DuncanMon said:


> The iPhone allows you to set up a mobile hotspot that is a wireless network I beleive that you could join on your laptop and then be using your phones 3g for internet. Can also connect via bluetooth or usb for the same purpose. No idea about other phones but would imagine much the same.


Yep, I think it's a pretty standard feature on all smartphones, but hardly any networks let you use it!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Well i dont have the iphone4s but i have the iphone.4 and galaxys2 and i have to say the galaxy kills the iphone4 in everyway! Screen is better,its loads faster no lag,internet pages load super fast! Its a better phone. Only thing imo is the app store is better.


----------

